# if you own a gun you need to sign this



## rumcreek (Mar 21, 2008)

http://www.petitiononline.com/GAHB89/petition.html


----------



## ahlongslide (Mar 21, 2008)

1173 Total Signatures


----------



## ahlongslide (Mar 21, 2008)

1184


----------



## ahlongslide (Mar 21, 2008)

1203


----------



## StriperAddict (Mar 21, 2008)

1204


----------



## ahlongslide (Mar 21, 2008)

1226


----------



## ahlongslide (Mar 21, 2008)

1262


----------



## ahlongslide (Mar 21, 2008)

http://www.petitiononline.com/GAHB89/petition.html

1269


----------



## ahlongslide (Mar 21, 2008)

1287 signatures


----------



## ahlongslide (Mar 21, 2008)

1292


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 21, 2008)

California supposedly has the highest by-state NRA membership , yet ya never hear about them rallying and obviously their Reps don't hear enough from them.

FOLKS, this is why you NEED to sign this petition!!!!


----------



## sfmo316 (Mar 21, 2008)

1308


----------



## nutz (Mar 21, 2008)

1313 today


----------



## Bullshark289 (Mar 21, 2008)

1330 now


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 21, 2008)

Alright Folks!!!!!
WE HAVE TILL TUESDAY!!!! 
We have till Tuesday, which is when this petition is printed off and delivered to our Senators and Representatives
We need to get this out and circulating!! We need more signatures!!!! Wouldn't it be great showing up at the Senators and Representatives desks with 5,000 signatures on this petition supporting HB89????
LETS GET THIS THING GOIN!!!!


----------



## CCGA (Mar 21, 2008)

1343 now


----------



## LadyGunner (Mar 21, 2008)

1433 now 

keep going!


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 22, 2008)

ttt


----------



## ahlongslide (Mar 22, 2008)

1515


----------



## flattop (Mar 22, 2008)

ttt


----------



## slimbo (Mar 22, 2008)

1536


----------



## RATTLER (Mar 22, 2008)

1550


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 22, 2008)

1551 or something


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 23, 2008)

From the NRA 



> GEORGIA: Most Important Right-to-Carry Reform Bill in Over 20 Years Needs Your Help! House Bill 89, critical Right-to-Carry Reform legislation, is being held up by the Georgia State Senate! Back in January the Georgia House passed HB 89 by an overwhelming vote of 111 to 58. THE SENATE IS STILL REFUSING TO CONCUR! It is crucial that HB 89 be brought up for a FINAL floor vote. HB 89 would make numerous improvements to Georgia's right-to-carry law by expanding the areas where permit holders may carry to include state parks, public transportation, and restaurants; reduce the time limit to issue a permit, and allow permit holders to possess a firearm in any private motor vehicle while on any publicly accessible parking lot. Help protect your right to self-defense in Georgia. Please call your State Senator, as well as State Senators Joseph Carter and Ronnie Chance, members of the Senate Conference Committee, today and urge them to bring HB 89 up for a final floor vote. Senators Carter and Chance can be reached by phone at (404) 651-7738. To find your Senator and contact information, please click here. Please also call Lieutenant Governor Casey Cagle at (404) 656-5030 or via email at casey.cagle@ltgov.ga.gov and Senate Majority Leader Tommie Williams at (404) 656-0089 or via email at tommie@tommiewilliams.com and urge them to request HB 89 come up for a final floor vote.


----------



## RUEUST (Mar 24, 2008)

I was # 1642


----------



## Matt Sowell (Mar 24, 2008)

1643


----------



## Handgunner (Mar 24, 2008)

Bump!


----------



## predator (Mar 24, 2008)

*copy and paste to all your friends!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

copy and paste to all your friends!!!!!!!!!!!!!
copy and paste to all your friends!!!!!!!!!!!!!
copy and paste to all your friends!!!!!!!!!!!!!
copy and paste to all your friends!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 24, 2008)

ttt


----------



## ahlongslide (Mar 24, 2008)

We need 309 more signatures to get to 2000! We're running out of time.


----------



## ahlongslide (Mar 24, 2008)

1712


----------



## ahlongslide (Mar 24, 2008)

1725


----------



## Hothead (Mar 24, 2008)

1728


----------



## ahlongslide (Mar 24, 2008)

Over 90% of GON members have not signed this petition yet!!! 

Does anyone else find that disturbing?


----------



## ahlongslide (Mar 24, 2008)

Make sure everyone in your own household has signed this petition.


----------



## ahlongslide (Mar 24, 2008)

1750


----------



## davidhelmly (Mar 24, 2008)

1752!


----------



## Hairy Dawg (Mar 24, 2008)

I was #1675


----------



## gahunter49 (Mar 24, 2008)

#1773


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 24, 2008)

ttt


----------



## HARLEY (Mar 24, 2008)

1792


----------



## droptine20 (Mar 24, 2008)

1801


----------



## Branchminnow (Mar 24, 2008)

1812


----------



## RoadRunner14 (Mar 24, 2008)

1824


----------



## ahlongslide (Mar 25, 2008)

1844

We only have a couple of hours left, lets get to 2000 signatures. 

Removing the Public Gathering Clause is priceless.  We're the only state in the nation that has this ambiguous law.

Please ask your friends, family and coworkers to sign it.


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 25, 2008)

144 left till we reach 2,000!! Cmon folks, only a few hours till the petition closes!!!


----------



## ahlongslide (Mar 25, 2008)

1861


----------



## ahlongslide (Mar 25, 2008)

1875


----------



## Wild Turkey (Mar 25, 2008)

Closed to new signatures. WUWThat


----------



## ahlongslide (Mar 25, 2008)

The petition is closed

I'll post the final number after the author purges out duplicates and all of the "Mickey Mouse" names.

I wanted to say THANK YOU to everyone who signed and helped others sign. This petition will put some weight behind the words of Rep. Bearden in the Conference Committee, as well as help persuade all of the members of the House and Senate to pass the final version of the bill when it comes back up for a vote.


----------



## ahlongslide (Mar 25, 2008)

About 1870 legit signatures.

Thanks again to anyone that helped!


----------

